# Foster cat only staying in one room



## karaal (Apr 24, 2020)

I got a foster cat on Thursday (about 5 days ago now) and we set him up in one room like suggested. It’s a normal sized bedroom and in there we have his bed, food, water, toys, and litter. There is a queen sized bed in the room. He is eating, drinking, and using the litter fine. He even plays with his toys and lets us pet him. However, we have to go reach under the bed and put our hands under for him to come to us. He will crawl to us from under the bed to let us pet him but won’t come out from under the bed unless it’s to use the litter box. He purrs and loves it when we pet him but he will not come out and roam around the room. We even have the door of the bedroom open so that if he wanted to explore the apartment he could, but he won’t get out from under the bed. I think he feels comfortable here because he is eating and playing with his toys but I’m trying to find ways to get him to explore the room outside of the bed and other areas of the house. Thanks!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @karaal - is this a different foster cat to the one you wrote about in your other post "New foster cat not eating and hiding"?

If it is the same cat and he has only been with you 5 days you need to give him more time to settle in.

You are paying too much attention to him, you need to let him do his own thing. He will come to you when he is ready. Let him be.

He probably does explore his room at night when the house is quiet. That's all he needs for the moment, more than that would be overwhelming to him.

He is eating, playing with his toys and using his litter trays. All of which are very good signs.

Just sit in his room keeping him company, reading out loud sometimes in a gentle voice, and stop reaching under the bed to him.

If the Rescue is putting pressure on you to "hurry up" and socialise him, tell them you need longer. If you are in the UK he can't be re-homed during the lockdown anyway.


----------

